# Another new guy Athabasca area



## Swharfin' (Feb 1, 2021)

Well not sure yet if this is a Stag group yet as I haven't browsed much as a guest (feel a bit guilty doin' that) so I joined the ranks 1st off. Pardon the greeting Ladies if your present.
Hello Gents; 
I suppose that'll sort itself out too lol.
I've been a millwright since 1983 and just naturally became interested in all things related to getting your hands cut, broke and dirty keeping my brain fed too. I moved to Alberta in 1991 from Ont. and never regretted the decision. Bought some starter machinery ie. mini lathe ,mill/drill $ and tooling$$$ as you know. Was machinist in the sawmill I worked in no real formal training but managed to fool them for 15 yrs. So bought the above machines to play at home always loved hunting/fishing or just getting out for a walk. Well hunting led to maintaining which led to repairs which led to making a few pieces well I'm sure you know that slippery slope. And that's where my main interest/ motivation lays. I just bought a TOS FNK 25 great shape decent price. So I'll Join some of you in the hunt for an adequate lathe (no friends at auctions) lol. Always open to suggestions and constructive criticism and welcome it.
 I look forward to getting to know Y'all.
Ron M.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 1, 2021)

Great to have you on board Ron, you really won't be disappointed with this forum, something for everyone at all levels.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hruul (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum Ron.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 1, 2021)

Well Thanks Dusty I'm just browsing around to get the feel of the group here. Liked the feel of the site so bought into it as it were. A bit stove up too, seems to be the due of an outside dog(ha! speaking for myself). Hope to have something to share.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 1, 2021)

Hruul said:


> Welcome to the Forum Ron.


I Thank you Hruul


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome Ron. There was a nice FNK25 that I admired on Kijiji a couple of weeks ago. Is that the one you got?


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 1, 2021)

John Conroy said:


> Welcome Ron. There was a nice FNK25 that I admired on Kijiji a couple of weeks ago. Is that the one you got?View attachment 13090


Thanks for the welcome
It is lol ..... no fooling you guys. Great guy to deal with he has some other eqpmt. coming up lathes and such.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 1, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Welcome to the forum !


Thanks David
Seems like a fine forum been nose deep in the classifieds so far


----------



## Brent H (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome Ron from your old Ontario stomping ground!


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks Brent
I truly miss the fall scenery especially Algonquin Park
But lots to be said for the golden fall Poplar here.
Ron


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome Ron from Calgary. I'm more on the fabrication side of the hobby than machining. 

We love project pics here


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome
I like it all so will never be real good at any of it lol.
I was put out to pasture in 2014 wasn't the stud farm but then again it wasn't the glue factory either.
Now it's whatever comes through the door to keep beans on the plate.
When I figure out how to post project pics I'll share my humble attempts.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 2, 2021)

Welcome from a semi retired farmer.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks I do appreciate the welcome .
I Know guy's like you never really retire. Look at the time of day (dang body clocks eh!)
Keep it up Farmer the barns won't fall down until you don't keep critters in it anymore.


----------



## Janger (Feb 7, 2021)

Welcome aboard Ron - I think you've set a record for most contributions in the least time! Nice to have you here with us.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 7, 2021)

Well I do appreciate that John. Great site /Great bunch of like minded people makes a usually introverted guy a little more cozy.


----------

